# Parti Ontario Recommendation



## CoadyDogLady (Mar 23, 2020)

Looking for a recommendation for parti poodles (open to other colours, markings, etc, most interested is good health and temperament above all). Hoping to get a standard poodle puppy this spring or summer! Recommendations accessible from Southern Ontario. 

Thanks!


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Hello and welcome. My wife and I got our poodle from Cantope Standard Poodles. Our dog is two years old now, happy, and so far healthy. While some people may be alarmed by the volume of dogs they breed, I can assure you that these folks have dedicated their lives to poodles. Their support does not end after you take your dog home either. They always get back to us if we have questions about diet, health, grooming, or any other poodle topics. They even send our pup a birthday card every year. I would encourage you to meet them, and tour their facility before making any decisions.

Website:





Standard Poodle Breeder | Boarding | Grooming | Udora ON near Toronto


Breeders of standard poodles. Also provide grooming and board services. We are located 1 hr NE of Newmarket, 1.5 hours NE of downtown Toronto




cantope-standard-poodles.com





Here is my poodle's 52 week photo thread.








52 Weeks of Willard


We took home Willard the Standard Poodle at 8 weeks old. I've got a feeling he is going to be a really fun dog, who will go on a lot of fun adventures with us. So, I'll kick things off with an action shot. IMG_1711 by Ryan, on Flickr




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

My Tonka is a Cantope dog. I've always been pleased with them.


----------

